# North Beach Resort, Minnesota



## Krteczech (May 14, 2009)

We will be staying at North Beach Resort in early June. We are bringing our bikes to explore Itasca and part of Hartland Trail. Any info about this resort and suggestion for activities welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Gramma5 (May 15, 2009)

I don't know that particular resort as we stay at Breezy Point t/s on Pelican Lake when we are up that way. However, just know that early June can be quite cool in northern MN, so be sure to bring warmer clothes and do the "layering thing!" Have fun! We love that area for it's outdoor activities.


----------



## Krteczech (May 15, 2009)

*Any North Beach Resort Owners on TUG?*

Do we have any owners on TUG who could share their their thoughts on low budget activities in the area? Boat rentals, cheap eats, etc. We live in Minneapolis and go "up North" every year, but this area is new to us. Thanks.


----------



## ronandjoan (May 16, 2009)

We stayed a week here with an RCI exchange in July 2006 and loved it.  Although the resort has been here some 30 years, two years ago, renovations began and all units were completely gutted and redone with new roofs, siding, decks, windows,  and interiors; we were the first to stay in unit 24. They are still working on the grounds and some other building issues.  For example, our unit did not have a patio door screen, which was a little difficult in the hot weather, but then we noticed it was the only unit without a screen and when we asked, the office immediately had one installed.  Some things are still on order, like a patio door mat to prevent tracking in dirt onto the new carpets.   Installation of the gas fireplaces also still needs to be completed.  There are 32 units and 11 are fully owned.
     Units have awnings of different colors and each is named with a cute saying (see photos at http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/rjdungey/album?.dir=/25b3re2).
     The resort is now affiliated with the Breezy Point Association and the new manager is going to begin having welcome get-togethers, etc, although at this time there are no planned activities. The indoor pool is kept quite cool at 78 degrees; there is also a sauna and a small gameroom with a pingpong table.  VHS tapes and DVD’s are available to rent in the front office, and there are a variety of games to check out.  There is a playground and volleyball net with a sandy playing area.  We complained about the cold pool and the next day it was acceptably warmer.
    All units are 2 bedroom and are lakefront on Potato Lake with decks both front and back.  There are many docks available for boat dockings, and canoes and rowboats are free to use with paddleboats and motor boats available for rent.  Potato Lake, however, is shallow in many places so you need to pay attention to the depth maps.
     Park Rapids, the nearest town, is 6 miles south.  RCI instructions to the resort were excellent.  Check in is on Saturdays and we were arriving on Sunday, but as the office closes on Sunday at 1 p.m., late arrivals merely pick up the envelope with their name on it taped to the office door and go to the unit assigned.  The next day we met the front office staff who were very nice and helpful.
     There is no air conditioning in the units, which is not a problem unless the temperature is 90 degrees during the day and doesn’t cool off much at night; then it is hot in the bedrooms, as they are upstairs and are rather small.  All windows have screens.  The second bedroom has twin beds. A half bath is downstairs with the main bath and two bedrooms upstairs.  There is no hair dryer.   There are ceiling fans in both bedrooms and the dining area. The larger or master bedroom overlooks the lake; the second bedroom has twin beds and is quite small.  The lake is on the master bed side but the back bedroom is on the pond side and the bullfrogs at night are quite noisy!  It as difficult to choose between a hot room or a noisy one!  Bring a fan.  
     There is also a pull out couch in the living room downstairs so it sleeps 6.  It would be difficult to sit 6 in the living room, but there are 6 dining chairs and another leaf available for the table.  There are 4 patio chairs with a table, with really two decks: one lakeside and one at the entrance door. We had another couple with us and it was okay but not roomy. 
   The kitchen was complete, although small, with a full-sized refrigerator and stove but a smaller dishwasher, which was sufficient.  Despite its size, however, it had a lot of storage space so it was easy to use.   Complete service for 8.
     There are no phones in the units, which is kind of weird, but there is a pay phone in the office lobby.  Jen, at the front desk, let me hook up my laptop with their dialup cord; a high speed computer site in the office is planned for the future.
  There is a restaurant and bar on site which is not affiliated with the resort but on the same grounds.  The restaurant is for fine dining and the bar has a more informal food menu.
     This resort is excellent for both families or couples; in fact, there were a lot of family groups there and many had brought their personal boats and got a lot of use out of them.
There is lots to do in the area: it is the home of Paul Bunyan so be sure to see the statues in Bemidji, Akeley, and Hackensak.  We went to the Woodtick Theatre in Akeley for a GREAT show, Branson- style (summers only) and ate at Em’s Café which was delicious and very reasonable.   Itasca State Park and the headwaters of the Mississippi are not to be missed and is only about 20 miles away.  Park Rapids itself has many interesting shops as well as grocery stores, thrift shop and Pamida. The nearby town of Dorset, though, is the place to go: with a population of 22, it calls itself the restaurant capital of the world since it has so many restaurants – 4 or 5? plus a variety of interesting shops.  You can purchase a ballot for $1 to run for mayor and a drawing takes place once a year in August.
   This is a very well-kept and peaceful resort.  Sitting on the deck or by the side of the lake is very relaxing.   We hope to come here again.


----------



## Krteczech (Jun 12, 2009)

*Back from North Beach, MN*

Thank you very much for a detailed info on North Beach resort. We just came back and I want to let potential users know that all TS units have been now renovated, the fireplace and heated floor are a plus and we didn't miss the airconditioning at all. The weather was much cooler than normal in MN. Biking trails and tennis court are in good shape. There is no restaurant in the complex and at least 1/3 of townhomes are now privately owned. It was very peaceful week for us, the only other vacationers were older "fishing guys" and a couple of grandparents with grandkids. North Beach is a great TS for families who want to explore Paul Bunyan's land and Itasca State Park (headwaters of Mississippi river).


----------



## sumlo (Feb 12, 2010)

I really like Minnesota because there are so many great things to see and do. I actually visited Minnesota many times and whenever I go there, there is something new to see. I absolutely love the Voyageurs National Park. This is such a great place. I think I have to visit Minnesota very soon again.


----------



## stmartinfan (Feb 12, 2010)

Another spammer appears!  I'm assuming they get some sort of fee for the links to this website?


----------

